# Hi everyone - new on here, but not new to this, if you know what I mean



## Dougy Giro (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi all

Thought I would join up after being a long time lurker. Have decided to upgrade my grinder soon, so will be asking some questions in the near future!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Welcome.. where is the real north then ?


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Welcome

Start by reading this: https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?17071-Grinders-what-do-you-get-for-your-money

We will try to help you spend your money, we are good at that so if you have questions ...... ask away


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Welcome.. where is the real north then ?


That'll be anywhere north of Watford then


----------



## Dougy Giro (Aug 8, 2017)

County Durham and up over, due south is The Midlands:exit:


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi mate and welcome


----------

